# Low Country Boil Help



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 26, 2011)

Need some help from the fellow GON members...

My wife has ALOT of family flying in from Colorado for New Years and other family reasons and I have been placed in charge of 2 nights of cooking... 1 night I am doing acouple of fried turkeys, but on the 2nd night the family is wanting seafood in some form and fashion.

SO - I decided after 2 turkeys that the fryer will be ready for a cleaning and that will free up my big pot for a low country boil... 

Being that a low country boil feeds ALOT of people and will keep me out of the house for awhile (not a bad thing) - I am looking for recipes. I have never done a LC Boil, but everyone in my wife's family wants it......

So - I need recipe help. I know they want shrimp, crab legs, red skin taters, corn - what else would you add?

HELP and RECIPES please... Detailed instructions and/or pictures would be of great assistance.

Thanks


----------



## coltday (Dec 26, 2011)

We do a pound of shrimp per person. (We eat alot of scrimp!) Corn on the cob, new potatoes, and sausage. Also cut up a couple of onions. For seasoning we use Zatarain's Crab Boil in liquid or powder. You can use the bags, but it doesn't give the amount of spice as the others. Also like Old Bay as well. But here is pretty much how we do it (also the Zatarain's has the times and recipes on the back) Heat a large pot of water over an outdoor cooker, or medium-high heat indoors. Add Old Bay Seasoning to taste, and bring to a boil. Add potatoes, and sausage, and cook for about 10 minutes. Add the corn and crab; cook for another 5 minutes, then add the shrimp when everything else is almost done, and cook for another 3 or 4 minutes. --This was stolen off internet for sake of being lazy, but be careful not to overcook the potatoes or they will turn to mush. Also, be careful on the shrimp, once they turn orange they are DONE. Hope this helps.. Adjust to however many people you are feeding!


----------



## Buster (Dec 27, 2011)

Pretty much what the previus post said but I would make 1 change---I add about 3 or 4 quarts of spicey V-8 juice
what time do we eat?????


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 27, 2011)

You can add some flavor by using a couple cans of beer in the boil, or by using some chicken stock, or, if you're feeling a little dangerous, both.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 27, 2011)

I do several boils a year. I use shrimp either you can use real new potatoes or buy canned depending on time. Corn on the cob and smoked link sausage if you can't find smoked regular linked sausage will work if you can get blue crabs or snow crab legs they work nice in the mix. Some use onions for me they make the rest of the food have a greasy feel I leave them out.

 Seasoning I use crab boil liquid if you can find it if not get the bag, worsterchire sauce, texas pete, garlic salt, season salt, black pepper, Boil real new potatoes first then add corn then the sausage then the shrimp and crabs. Cook it until the shrimp are done then let it soak in the juices and cool down some then dump on a big table covered in news papper or put it in the big aluminum deep pans  and let them chow down.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 27, 2011)

Cook your seafood first to get all the flavors into the water..... take it out and chill it with cold water to stop it from cooking. Add it back when all the other items are ready to reheat it.  It does make a difference in the finished product.

Oh yea.. if you like spicy sausage.. Ragin Cajun makes a real good one for these boils.


----------



## shotgun (Dec 27, 2011)

These are great receipes. Two suggestions. Don't go overboard with the water and when the cooking process is done pour some ice in and let the food sit to absorb the flavor. Also watch your taters if they get done take them out and set aside so they don't get soft and break apart and put them back in when you put your shrimp in.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 27, 2011)

All of the above. I add some sliced oranges and lemons for seasoning not to eat. Be careful not to overcook shrimp as they will be rubbery...only takes a couple minutes if water is boiling. Dont forget the cocktail sauce.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 27, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Cook your seafood first to get all the flavors into the water..... take it out and chill it with cold water to stop it from cooking. Add it back when all the other items are ready to reheat it. It does make a difference in the finished product.
> 
> Oh yea.. if you like spicy sausage.. Ragin Cajun makes a real good one for these boils.


 
Great idea on the seafood for the taste!

Also, if you love garlic as much as I, forget the garlic salt (the whole pot will be loaded with sodium as the crab legs stream/boil; plus you'll get it in your Ol Bay or whatever seasoning you use) and go toss in a few halved cloves


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2011)

I've done umpteen30 of these boils(LCB's).

I use Zatarains Extra Spicy powdered seasoning. I add a little more than what they recommend on the container. I've been using their brand for years, but others are fine also, Old bay, Louisiana fish fry brand, etc.

Bring the water to a *rolling hard,* boil, add seasoning. (if using a propane burner and large pot, run it on high, keeping the temps hot enough that when you add cold items it comes back to a rolling boil quickly....it helps to keep your timing simple).

Add potatoes first, boil for 5 mins.

Then add corn (1/2 cobs), 4-5 whole onions, at least a whole garlic clove, 3-4 lemon halves, squeezed before tossing them into boil, 2-3 sticks of celery chopped in half(optional for flavor), continue to boil for 5 more mins.

Then add sausage, most is already cooked or smoked, so you are just reheating. I sometimes throw some all beef hot dogs in for the kids that don't do well with peeling shrimp and picking crab. Boil for 10 more mins.

Not sure what type of crab you are referring too, but King and Snow crab are already cooked, so again you are just reheating, I'd add them 5 mins after sausage.

By now, everything will have been in the pot longer than 20 mins, but hopefully only boiling for about 20, if you keep your burner at high output and a lid on pot, it will return to a boil quicker.

Check your potatoes with a fork, stick one and it should slide off easily, then your potatoes are done.

At this point, add shrimp, bring back to a hard rolling boil for 1-2 mins., you should see the shrimp meat begin to separate from the shell. Ladle a couple up and look at them closely, you will see it, and that's what you want.(Observe 1st pic) They peel much easier that way, also, the citrus oils in the lemons help with this.

When you see that the shrimp have shrunken away from the shell, turn off burner, add about 1/4-1/2 cup more salt, slightly mix, replace lid for 2-3 mins, then remove everything and serve hot.

A good cocktail sauce for dipping is recommended, but not necessary.

Good Luck....they are actually simple, just keep up with the timing. As others have said, you don't want your potatoes or corn overcooked and becoming mushy, or your shrimp overcooked.

Sorry for such a long post, I hope this helps.....Enjoy!!!


----------



## coltday (Dec 27, 2011)

So what is yall's favorite part of the boil? For me, I could eat half a dozen of the corn on the cob. When it soaks in the seasoning and gets a good kick it is tough to beat! Tater's are good too though. (We eat shrimp alot, benefits of living on Georgia Coast!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2011)

coltday said:


> So what is yall's favorite part of the boil? For me, I could eat half a dozen of the corn on the cob. When it soaks in the seasoning and gets a good kick it is tough to beat! Tater's are good too though. (We eat shrimp alot, benefits of living on Georgia Coast!)



Tough question....I love it all!!! I grew up in N.O. La., so we always had shrimp then. I make 3-4 trips down there every year to stock my freezer now and visit friends.

Still, it would have to be the shrimp dipped in cocktail sauce for me.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeff C gave some great instructions!!

All of the above posts are good! But, IMHO, onion makes the food a little greasy. I have heard that if you add a little white vinegar it will cut down on the greasiness, but I just leave the onion out.

Rolling boil of water, Old Bay, Zatarains crab boil, and lots of Louisiana hot sauce.  Cook the densest food first and in order from there. I have had some made by another that had ruttabegas added and they were great!!!

I hope it turns out well for you! Enjoy and if there are any leftovers, please send them to:

Altamaha Stalker
By The Big Pine Tree, GA

Thank you kindly!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 27, 2011)

Where are the mudbugs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2011)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Jeff C gave some great instructions!!
> 
> All of the above posts are good! But, IMHO, onion makes the food a little greasy. I have heard that if you add a little white vinegar it will cut down on the greasiness, but I just leave the onion out.
> 
> ...



 Ain't no way I'm leavin that onyun out  

Seriously though, I've never heard that, but they sho are good with some butter melted all over them


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2011)

lagrangedave said:


> Where are the mudbugs?



Coming soon


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the help - greatly appreciated. I will try to get some pics of the finished product posted up after the long weekend...

Thanks again GON Members


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 28, 2011)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Jeff C gave some great instructions!!
> 
> All of the above posts are good! But, IMHO, onion makes the food a little greasy. I have heard that if you add a little white vinegar it will cut down on the greasiness, but I just leave the onion out.
> 
> ...



Everything needs onion . Greasy is ok...that's what shirtleeves and napkins are for.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I've done umpteen30 of these boils(LCB's).
> 
> I use Zatarains Extra Spicy powdered seasoning. I add a little more than what they recommend on the container. I've been using their brand for years, but others are fine also, Old bay, Louisiana fish fry brand, etc.
> 
> ...



JEFFRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You the man


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 28, 2011)

lagrangedave said:


> Where are the mudbugs?


 
Or even the mussles & clams!

And if you can stand a 'lil sand in your diet, try (well washed) steamers. They are great in drawn butter, just like the crabs.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't forget to melt sticks of butter and put the butter in bowls to the side for dipping


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 31, 2011)

The one thing that is most important to me is you can never have enough sausage. I like to add two or three different kinds


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 31, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Don't forget to melt sticks of butter and put the butter in bowls to the side for dipping



Mustard, ketchup, mayo equal parts mixed with some texas pete and a little worsterchire sauce mixed up in bowls is awsome for the sausage and shrimp the shrimp. I make it and folks love the stuff.


----------



## RNC (Dec 31, 2011)

If you forget the Andouille Im gonna put a knot on yo head


----------



## RNC (Dec 31, 2011)

OOOOO YEA ...... when we gonna have this shinndigg ??


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2011)

Man!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta do anuthern of these soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 31, 2011)

Doin one tonight for New Year's Eve. But no one has mentioned the most important ingredient;
EWnDC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Doin one tonight for New Year's Eve. But no one has mentioned the most important ingredient;
> EWnDC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GD and Unleaded...


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks to K80 we did one of these last night, we had corn, shrimp, crab legs, three different kinds of sausage and potatoes. Man it sure was good. Didn’t get to do pics because the house was full of company.

Jeff C was dead on in his directions


----------



## breampole (Jan 1, 2012)

x2 all of the above  would add that I like polish sausage in lcboil.  Can't remember the brand name, but all the stores carry it--its "something farms" I think.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like to throw in mudbuggs as well or crab claws.  Don't overcook the potatoes and shrimp and it's always delicious.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 4, 2012)

*Best*

Best I ever had had rudabaker in it. Didn't think it would be good since I never had it but it was great.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2012)

K80Shooter said:


> Thanks to K80 we did one of these last night, we had corn, shrimp, crab legs, three different kinds of sausage and potatoes. Man it sure was good. Didn’t get to do pics because the house was full of company.
> 
> Jeff C was dead on in his directions



Thanks K80....glad it turned out good for ya!! 



whchunter said:


> Best I ever had had rudabaker in it. Didn't think it would be good since I never had it but it was great.



I hear ya....I believe you could throw just about anything in that stuff and it would be tasty.

I have had broccoli and cauliflower in a crawfish boil  Don't know why, but it was very good


----------



## blues brother (Jan 4, 2012)

We have always cut the "spicy" sausage on an angle and the regular sausage straight...so the sissy girls wouldn't burn their mouths!

Y'all pa attention to JeffC...he is a purty good cook!


----------

